# LYS in Portland, OR



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

I live in fairly rural southern Oregon and have access to chain stores like Micheals & Joanns but have yet to discover a good LYS. Next month I'll be in Portland for a few days attending a crime fiction convention and, since I'll have my car, thought it would be the perfect time to check out some 'real' yarn stores. Is anyone familiar with LYS in the area?


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I have not visited the store, but have visited their website several times. Yarnia. Cannot vouch for how good the store is, but I like their website.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

OResmerelda said:


> I live in fairly rural southern Oregon and have access to chain stores like Micheals & Joanns but have yet to discover a good LYS. Next month I'll be in Portland for a few days attending a crime fiction convention and, since I'll have my car, thought it would be the perfect time to check out some 'real' yarn stores. Is anyone familiar with LYS in the area?


Hello there I have not been to Oregon. But a fellow knitter who has, recommends "Middleford yarn and stichery" in Medford, Or.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

There are many nice shops pretty close to each other in Portland. Happy Knits is definitely my favorite, as well as Twisted. There are many more good ones, but these two are the top, IMHO!

The Rose City Yarn Crawl is coming up, so here's a link to the website to get locations for many more stores. Happy shopping! 

http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/shops/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OResmerelda said:


> I live in fairly rural southern Oregon and have access to chain stores like Micheals & Joanns but have yet to discover a good LYS. Next month I'll be in Portland for a few days attending a crime fiction convention and, since I'll have my car, thought it would be the perfect time to check out some 'real' yarn stores. Is anyone familiar with LYS in the area?


I'm not familiar with the area, but there are 18 Portland area yarn shops listed at the end of the free booklet offered at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321163-1.html


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

OResmerelda said:


> I live in fairly rural southern Oregon and have access to chain stores like Micheals & Joanns but have yet to discover a good LYS. Next month I'll be in Portland for a few days attending a crime fiction convention and, since I'll have my car, thought it would be the perfect time to check out some 'real' yarn stores. Is anyone familiar with LYS in the area?


This is the yarn I purchased for my Sister's Scarf, I did not
to the store, but this is the location.
It says closing soon, I don't know when or why.
It's Hand-Painted Yarn & Fiber in Portland, Oregon.
Great yarn to work with I purchased Rothko Colorway Hopworks
85% Polwarth 15%Silk, 4oz, 360yards / 329 m

Abstract Fiber
Yarn Store
Address: 3676 SE Martins St, Portland, OR 97202
Phone: (503) 703-1120
Hours: 9:00 am  4:00 pm

Closing soon ·


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Hello there I have not been to Oregon. But a fellow knitter who has, recommends "Middleford yarn and stichery" in Medford, Or.


Medford is a 4 1/2- 5 hour drive south of Portland at the 
bottom of the State. It's closer to her home.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here are some websites to check out.

http://www.knit-purl.com/

http://closeknitportland.com/

http://www.northwestwools.com/

http://www.yarniapdx.com/

http://twistedpdx.com/

http://shop.happyknits.com/

http://www.thenakedsheepknitshop.com/


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> The Rose City Yarn Crawl is coming up, so here's a link to the website to get locations for many more stores. Happy shopping!
> 
> http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/shops/


I was going to suggest the Rose City Yarn crawl, too. Their website lists a bunch of yarn shops.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> The Rose City Yarn Crawl is coming up, so here's a link to the website to get locations for many more stores. Happy shopping!
> 
> http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/shops/


I was going to suggest the Rose City Yarn crawl, too. It is March 5-8. Their website lists a bunch of yarn shops.
To celebrate the upcoming 2015 Rose City Yarn Crawl last years eBook, _Neighborhood Knits & Crochets Too_, will be FREE to download from Ravelry through 2/28/15. You don't need an e-reader--I just downloaded the book to my computer. Just go to the Rose City Yarn Crawl home page to get the link.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> Hello there I have not been to Oregon. But a fellow knitter who has, recommends "Middleford yarn and stichery" in Medford, Or.


Medford is quite a distance from Portland...about 4 hours driving time.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am from Medford, yes Middleford is great, as is Webs in Ashland. Sorry I don't know about Portland, but am visiting my brother in a ferw months, he lives there, and plan on finding them all, or at least as many as he can be forced to take me to!


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm approx. 20 miles from Medford so appreciate hearing about Middleford, which I heard had closed. (Guess you can't believe everything you read on the web. LOL)

I can't believe I'll be missing the Rose City Yarn Crawl (which I'd never even heard of) by 3 days!! There are other knitters (including the ladies who first inspired me to learn to knit) attending the convention. We shall all be bummed.

Thanks for all the info and links. I shall be exploring them all.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

If you are 20 miles from Medford, there is also a store on Main called Gogi's, I have not been there. It appears to be a small shop, but I am going to check it out.


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

My fav is called the Naked Sheep in Portland. If U can get to Vancouver Wa(across the bridge). Blizzard is wonderful!! There are tons of knit shops in Pdx too, so have fun but be prepared to spend some $ by getting into trouble&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

We'll be in Portland in August - I will have to ditch DW (AKA Lady Scrooge) and shop a bit. I have discovered that yarn from places one has visited makes a great memento as well as, eventually, becoming something useful.


----------



## Tamalybabe (Aug 6, 2014)

OResmerelda said:


> I live in fairly rural southern Oregon and have access to chain stores like Micheals & Joanns but have yet to discover a good LYS. Next month I'll be in Portland for a few days attending a crime fiction convention and, since I'll have my car, thought it would be the perfect time to check out some 'real' yarn stores. Is anyone familiar with LYS in the area?


The Naked Sheep is my favorite! Cherie treats her customers like royalty. Twisted is also nice....tons of sock yarn. You'll not regret shopping at either store. Plus they're both located in interesting parts of town. Have a great visit!


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

I also take classes at Naked Sheep, Kristen is great! Cherie is always helpful too. If u get a chance tho try to go to Blizzard Yarn, easy to get to, and not far from Naked Sheep. It will be worth the time &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Plilybelle (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have an answer for you but I grew up in Phoenix Oregon and haven't been back in many years so it is so interesting to see information about shops in Medford and Ashland!! Makes me homesick (lol). Have fun in Portland, I know there are lots of nice yarn sos there and would love to go to the yarn crawl someday (I live in Washington and I'm not too far from Portland so I may have to run down there and look around!)


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I love Happy Knits and Twisted. Would love to go to Yarnia and will probably go during the yarn crawl. There are 3-4 in the downtown/Pearl area.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Forgot about the Naked Sheep although it is only 3-4 blocks from my house.


----------



## COElk (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to Knit-Purl when I was in Portland in December. It was right downtown and walking distance from my hotel. It was smaller than my LYS in Denver, but I treated myself to some gorgeous alpaca yarn and made myself a cowl. It was close to their closing time, but they were very nice and helpful.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

OResmerelda said:


> I live in fairly rural southern Oregon and have access to chain stores like Micheals & Joanns but have yet to discover a good LYS. Next month I'll be in Portland for a few days attending a crime fiction convention and, since I'll have my car, thought it would be the perfect time to check out some 'real' yarn stores. Is anyone familiar with LYS in the area?


There is a Hobby Lobby in Albany on your way up or back down.

1871 14th Avenue SE36.67 miles
Albany, OR 97322
541-791-8889


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

ADW55 said:


> There is a Hobby Lobby in Albany on your way up or back down.
> 
> 1871 14th Avenue SE36.67 miles
> Albany, OR 97322
> 541-791-8889


Is this a chain store, Like Michael's or Joann's? I've seen HL mentioned in other people's posts but have no idea what it is.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

COElk said:


> I went to Knit-Purl when I was in Portland in December. It was right downtown and walking distance from my hotel. It was smaller than my LYS in Denver, but I treated myself to some gorgeous alpaca yarn and made myself a cowl. It was close to their closing time, but they were very nice and helpful.


Good to know! From the RC Yarn Crawl map, it looks like Twisted will be the closest to the convention hotel but there's a whole grouping across the river in the downtown area we might have to visit.

Just got an email from my convention roomamte. She's from SC and lost her LYS this past year. She's bringing her GPS so we can explore Portland LYS to our heart's content.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Tamalybabe said:


> The Naked Sheep is my favorite! Cherie treats her customers like royalty. Twisted is also nice....tons of sock yarn. You'll not regret shopping at either store. Plus they're both located in interesting parts of town. Have a great visit!


Oh, thank you. Naked Sheep isn't on the Yarn Crawl list, guess I'll have to make sure I haven't missed any - not that we'll be able to visit all of them, I'd just like to find a nice grouping that doesn't involve tons of driving. I'm more used to country lanes than city streets.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> We'll be in Portland in August - I will have to ditch DW (AKA Lady Scrooge) and shop a bit. I have discovered that yarn from places one has visited makes a great memento as well as, eventually, becoming something useful.


What a lovely idea! Much better than a t-shirt or mug.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

OResmerelda said:


> Is this a chain store, Like Michael's or Joann's? I've seen HL mentioned in other people's posts but have no idea what it is.


I don't know, but from what I have seen on here, it seems to be, 
as several seem to have them in other states.
I have not been there yet, I live above it by about an hours drive, 
and even though I have been down to Grants Pass a few times,
I can't seem to get my husband to make any side trips.

One of these days I will get there.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/home.cfm


----------



## MarilynD57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

